# Scythe Mugen 2 + AM3+



## xaverl13 (26. April 2011)

Hi!

Weiß jemand ob man den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B auf einem AM3+
Sockel benutzen kann? Hab mir gestern einenn PC bestellt und nicht
daran gedacht dass das nicht passen könnte.
Geht um dieses Board: Motherboard | Mainboard | Arbeitsspeicher | Grafikkarten | Samsung & Seagate Festplatten | Intel CPU

mfg xaverl


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. April 2011)

AM3 und AM3+ bzw AM3b unterscheiden sich im Grunde nur durch die Pin-Löcher.

Die Kühlerhalterungen sind gleich.

MfG


----------



## xaverl13 (26. April 2011)

danke


----------



## poisoniC (26. April 2011)

Rein vom optischen her müsste das passen.


----------



## xaverl13 (28. April 2011)

Ist bei dem Kühler eigentlich auch eine Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei oder muss
ich mir die extra besorgen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2011)

Bei mir war ne Tüte dabei.


----------



## xaverl13 (28. April 2011)

Danke

Dann hoff ich mal dass bei mir auch eine dabei ist, damit ich dann gleich los legen kann
sobald ich meine sachen habe


----------



## Mario432 (28. April 2011)

Das passt auf jeden Fall und Wärmeleitpaste ist auch dabei


----------



## böhser onkel (30. April 2011)

Ja?

Bei mir war keine dabei


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. April 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ja?
> 
> Bei mir war keine dabei


 Hätte aber dabei sein sollen!
Mugen 2 Rev. B: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe


----------



## Per4mance (2. Mai 2011)

bei mir war damals auch ne tüte dabei. hab die aber nicht beachtet. entweder hätt ich mir dann ne silberleitpaste gekauft oder wie in meinem fall das Liquid Metal Pad getestet was bis jetzt keine probleme macht nach nem jahr


----------

